# Looking for an old article/tip



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

It was titled "Compress to Impress" from golftip mag april 2001
any help?
TIA


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi stevel1017,

not sure if you found the article. Anyway, the link to the article by Shawn Clement is Shawn Clement Golf. The article is in a pdf file which you can download.

Hope this helps.

Dazzle


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bingo!!! Thanks a lot Dazzle!!!!


----------

